

Computer Graphics in Court: The Adobe/Quantel Case (1998) - pavlov
http://old.siggraph.org/publications/newsletter/v32n3/contributions/phillips.html#

======
mark-r
Ugh, that page is hard to read. The meta tag incorrectly identifies it as
iso-8859-1, it's really windows-1252. So close, but yet so far.

